# DSP1100 Level setting, Bridge of Khazad-dum



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

Quick question. I want to verify that I have chosen something with enough high volume LFE. I am using this scene and am getting the orange -3db light flickering on the highest point, where the Balrog steps onto the bridge. 

Does that sound good, or is there something else I should use?

BruceK if you read this. Your instructions in the BFD guide are great! I have gotten this far without much effort.

I must say that the BFD interface seems really intuitive. I was able to set a filter (mostly) without reading the instructions at all.

Now, off to set some more filters and test this thing out. :jump:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

fredk said:


> Quick question. I want to verify that I have chosen something with enough high volume LFE. I am using this scene and am getting the orange -3db light flickering on the highest point, where the Balrog steps onto the bridge.


Not familiar with that movie, but -3 is plenty high.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

Doh! What movie, I didn't mention the title, just the scene. :coocoo:

Lord of the Rings, Fellowship of the Ring, scene 36, Bridge of Khazad-dum. 

One of the guides suggested adjusting the level on the receiver until the loudest scenes just light the orange warning light.

Hopefully someone else chimes in. I'm pretty sure its a reasonably well known movie.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

That movie should be bass-heavy enough for setting the levels. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Wayne. I decided to dial it back just a little so I don't get into the orange.

I put the first filter in (hopefully correctly): a 14db cut at 56.2Hz. Playing the speaker leveling test tones, there is a 3-4db difference between bypass and when the filter is engaged.


----------

